# Need Link



## makomike (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey wondering if anyone has a realible place they like to buy their lights from online. im looking for 4 HPS 600w systems not looking to spend alot


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 19, 2006)

makomike said:
			
		

> Hey wondering if anyone has a realible place they like to buy their lights from online. im looking for 4 HPS 600w systems not looking to spend alot


*Whats up makomike. The only place i can think of off hand is ebay. I myself have bought all my lights off there with no problems. The only thing i would suggest is have them ship it to another address other than the one you are growing at just for saftey reasons. *


----------



## noobneedshlp (Jul 21, 2006)

Makomike,

     I have to second that. EBAY is the way for everything you need. Most places that sell on eBay also have their own online store. I would go to their online store if you don't want to use you eBay ID. eBay usually has the lowest prices out there. Even though there is a hydro store 30 min from my house I still use eBay. Most hydro stores sell using the MSR(manufacturers suggested retail price) to price their items. eBay usually sells lower than the MSRP.
     Check out www.nationalgardenwholesale.com they are the biggest wholesaler of hydro supplies. They can point you to almost all the hydro stores in the US. If you are in the US you can plug in your zip and it will narrow your search down to the radius you choose.
     Oh yea just a tip if you are working on a budget. MSRP is just what it says, suggested. The dealers pay a lot less than MSRP. A lot of the smaller hydro stores will negotiate price with you . Who pays MSRP for anything? Why should you for hydro supplies. Trust me it helps when you can haggle $50 off a $400 light. That $50 could be spent on other things like meters.
Sunstone Herbals has good deals on meters.
High Tech Garden Supply has good deals on lights.
Both of those are eBay stores.


----------



## astra007 (Jul 27, 2006)

oh ya, buyer beware.  no guarantees or warrenties.  what happens if the lights break in shipping and their not insured?  good luck.  look on the web; there are a lot of wholesale shops out there with great prices.  1000bulbs.com  for example and guarentee shipping.  this is their livelihood and they know how to package them.  HPS, MH, FLURO'S whatever.  or buy a complete kit; light, mogul. cord, ballast, plug in cord in either 110v or 220v.  plug 'n play.  i got my 600w HPS for 245.00 can. this way and my 400w MH for 185.00 can.  including bulbs.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 27, 2006)

For the past couple of years. I have noticed a drastic increase in rip-offs from Ebay. I have known several that have been ripped off more than 200 bucks. Even using the paypal function. They have pretty tricky loopholes in getting out of there "insurance" program.
I pay the extra bucks like astra said and get it from a reputable supplier.


----------

